# How has the southern split been ?



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

I will hunt Sunday and report then. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

My two reports from buddies were slow. Field hunting only couple geese so far


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Warm up this time of year is rarely a good thing.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lots of guys got a 15 minute jump on the start near me. I could have shot early and killed a bird. Nope I stayed legal and never shot at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Could have been worse. Js20bore and I hunted a loaf pond. Saw a few ducks fly over, but they don't want in that spot, we were targeting geese. It was slow, but 3 in, 3 stayed. One nearly landed on us, and Joe made a sweet lefthanded shot to anchor it's friend. Fun morning.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

3 man limit of divers for us. It was an absolute war zone around us. Great hunt. One of the best late splits we've had in years.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Sucked for us. Only 1 merg. We left at daybreak and found where some divers were working. By the time we setup, all the birds had quit flying.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

A lot of geese in the pasture ponds I get to hunt, shot our 8 geese and a half dozen bonus mallards this morning !
On to the next pond tomorrow that has about 100 sitting on as I look!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> 3 man limit of divers for us. It was an absolute war zone around us. Great hunt. One of the best late splits we've had in years.


good job, any pictures so I know how they look like? LSC? upper Erie sucked for both layouts and shore hunters.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

7 goldeneyes, 2 common mergs, lost a goldeneye. Buddy got bis limit on eyes as he shot better than I. Broke my phone, holed my waders, ran over a carved decoy and wrapped a mother line in the prop. This after checking down to plan c due to lots of traffic. So a morning that started off with headaches ended up being a fine shoot.

Daughter didn't get to shoot as it was mostly 40 yard crossers due to the poor location. But she's happy being out there.

Off the water in time to ditch the camo and attend a wedding. Not a bad mornjng.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

got blown off lake michigan end up on muskegon bobbing in the 3 footers.

never pulled the trigger but did get one nice greenhead that came floating down the lake from another party in the fog...:xzicon_sm:xzicon_sm


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> good job, any pictures so I know how they look like? LSC? upper Erie sucked for both layouts and shore hunters.


You sure about that? They were killing them around me. Shooting all morning. I put a lot of hard work and sat right where I wanted. That involved me not sleeping last night at all and getting at the launch at 3am. We actually lost 7 birds today. Them suckers dove and never came back up. It was sickening. We would of been done way earlier if it wasn't for that. Them buffies are insane.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh and I have pics up on FB on the "Great Lakes Diver Hunters" page.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wasn't too bad this morning for having no cover and having to cram 3 of us in a 2 man hayhouse blind lol


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Had a good time on Erie today.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice Can! It looked like most of the birds crossed the border. There was a fraction of what there had been out there.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

There's a few around.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

You could see the cloud of divers over across the border. The last week they had been on our side. Still a lot of birds around, but not like earlier this week.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Wasn't too bad this morning for having no cover and having to cram 3 of us in a 2 man hayhouse blind lol




Golden eye and geese....don't see that every day


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Golden eye and geese....don't see that every day


Happens more often than you'd think where I hunt at. I was just happy to finally get a band this season


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> Nicest looking mixed bag I have ever seen. Nice red, can, bb, etc. Still waiting for my bull can and red to mount. great job.


Thanks brother. There was 8 species. I should have moved the golden eye to the front of the picture


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

Why would you shoot fish sticks when the honkers are bountiful:lol:. Saturday morning we shot 7 man limit of geese and 6 mallards. Got to hunt with my dad and my friends definetely one of my favorite hunts this year.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

We had a good Saturday hunt on Erie, got 7 birds. Hunted Sunday afternoon and never pulled the trigger, we didn't even see birds flying on the lake. 
Dan


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I was in Colorado for the split, but I did the best I could to get an experience out of the MI split, which meant allowing a buddy to hunt my marsh in Washtenaw. He saw tons of mallards, but forgot his shells and had to drive 35 mins back home to get them. The ducks weren't flying by the time he got back, and he only ended up coming out with one goose. 

I did see some pretty amazing things driving out to Colorado. I was in western Nebraska and eastern Colorado on Chirstmas day, and holy moly I've never seen more waterfowl in my life. I-70 essentially follows corn and cattle farms all the way through Nebraska and eastern Colorado, and there are tons of farm ponds, and I must have seen at least a dozen farm ponds with 5 digits of ducks and geese on them. I've never seen ducks and geese so close together to each other on water. It was unreal. I did have my SBE2 in the bed of my truck, but no local tag and was driving on a time constraint with other people, so it pretty much drove me insane.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad you are on the mend.


----------

